# Carl Strong Custom Road



## markmaxwell (Jul 2, 2006)

*Carl Strong Custom Steel Road Bikes*








In 2007 my dad and I had Carl build us each a frame. Dad survived a femur fracture after being t-boned by a mini van and decided it was time for a new bike. Dad enjoyed several more years of riding before succumbing to cancer this summer at the age of 79. This weekend I rode his bike with my brother in law. It was bitter sweet. Dad was an avid rider partial to his Sella Italia saddle and "sew ups." He was definitely new school when it came to Campy group's which he'd upgrade whenever an extra cog became available. 
I've debated keeping his Strong and selling mine. The two bikes are very similar as we were about the same height.
I've decided to put his up for sale with the proceeds going back to mom for a cruise or two.
Consider this paid nostalgic spam. (when I was a kid, Spam was the nutrient of choice on long hikes with dad, alas).







Here's a picture of my Strong. I'm torn rather to sell mine and keep my dad's. I like the color of mine better but as I get older the slightly more relaxed geometry has its appeals.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

It's steel right? I have two Strong frames already and N+1 won't work, nowhere to store it, and storing it ,not riding, is a shame. Carl's bikes really ride sweet so hopefully someone will get a lot of pleasure from it. Sorry to read about your Dad, sounds like he enjoyed his senior years though and had good taste in bikes. Good tall headtube will make that a stable all day rider.

On your ads, if you can scan or post the PDF of the geometry. You can cover over the customers name. That info will help a prospective buyer a lot. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I also have a Strong. I guess in some ways it is hard for you to look at that. Hope it sells well, and best you you, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

markmaxwell said:


> View attachment 301984


Got a close-up of the downtube decal on that frame? I've never seen a STrong with that sort of logo

...or maybe I have, and the photo's just fuzzy?


btw, Carl is awesome. He built matching bikes for my wife & I ~4 years ago, and they are 100% badass. Incredible bikes, built by an incredible businessman.


----------



## markmaxwell (Jul 2, 2006)

The decal is a black out line. The underlying color (in this case off white) shows through. The finish is by Spectrum Powder Works with a clear top coat. Its impressive how well the finish holds up.


----------



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

New to the forum but love custom bikes. Here are a couple of mine to start....
Pegoretti Marcelo and Spectrum Ti. Got a couple more interesting ones as well .


----------



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

P.s. Had stopped to adjust the Spectrum saddle when I saw the blue fountain water and hadn't finished the process.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Carl has a new venture going these days as well as still building his sweet bikes. 
https://www.facebook.com/pursuitcycles/


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

In an effort to liven up the Custom Builders subforum, I'll offer this:

My wife has been working with Carl recently to get a new titanium road bike designed. It'll be one of the last Ti bikes that Carl builds before he shuts down the Strong Frames business, retires from handbuilding metal bikes, and focuses purely on designing for the Pursuit Cycles brand.

But it has been -- once again* -- an absolute _joy_ working with him. Incredibly patient, knowledgeable, thorough...it doesn't surprise me that he's been able to build a successful business over the years, because his customer service skills and "bedside manner" are quite possibly even more impressive than his frame designing and building skills.

Really looking forward to seeing Ms. Thing's new ride when it's finally done. Titanium frame in Carl's stage race geometry (slightly modified, to accomodate the limited motion that results from my wife's fused cervical vertebrae), ENVE carbon disc road fork, Ultegra Di2 12-speed with hydraulic disc brakes, HED Belgium+ rims with Chris King C45 hubs, Zipp alloy cockpit. Not gonna lie, Imma be jealous when it arrives!


* this will be the fourth bike in our house built by Carl. [edit: well, third, since we finally binned the Strong steel frame that got destroyed in a crash ~4 years ago]


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Carl's business model, his business acumen, and his customer skills are talents that can't be discounted when running a successful operation.
I've never had an interaction with him but from viewing his "pre-carbon" web site, meticulous ordering process, and positive customer reviews, there's no wonder he has the success and reputation that he has.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Bob Ross said:


> In an effort to liven up the Custom Builders subforum, I'll offer this:
> 
> My wife has been working with Carl recently to get a new titanium road bike designed. It'll be one of the last Ti bikes that Carl builds before he shuts down the Strong Frames business, retires from handbuilding metal bikes, and focuses purely on designing for the Pursuit Cycles brand.
> 
> ...



As I'm coming up on a milestone birthday I had planned on having him build a ti frame for me. As he and I talked through the process, it ended up that a Pursuit All Road is more of what I was after, so now I'm (im)paitiently waiting for it to be done. I'm stoked too because I live close enough to him to go and pick it up in person. This is the 2nd bike he's built for me and I couldn't be more stoked.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Bob Ross said:


> My wife has been working with Carl recently to get a new titanium road bike ...[snip]...


----------

